# Newly Diagnosed



## HappyMommy (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi folks! My name is Jenn and I am new here. I was searching for awhile to find a forum that I could use to go through this thyroid cancer stuff with help and came across this one. The beauty part is I can access this from work versus so many others out there that are blocked.

A little about my whirlwind since October...

Early October I went in for my annual exam with my OB/GYN. Didn't really expect much other than the usual pap and go but, my doctor felt my throat and said it felt like there was a lump. After an unltrasound and a scheduling screw up with a wrong doctor, I was sent for a biopsy of said lump. The biopsy report returned results of a follicular tumor but couldn't say yay or nay to cancer. So... I was scheduled to see a surgeon who specializes in Thyroid Disorders.

After a few visits with her I was scheduled for surgery for a lobectomy on 12/6. The surgery went fine and my surgeon was very positive on things looking ok and not being cancer.

A week later I went in for my follow-up with my surgeon and the results of the pathology report. This is when I was hit with the word cancer. Papillary cancer to be exact. Two spots of it, outside the tumor (which was benign, how ironic), 2mm and 3mm wide.

I was given two options:

Pray all the cancer was on the left side and therefore removed with the lobectomy.
Have a 2nd surgery to remove the right side and follow-up with radioactive iodine to ensure the cancer is gone and doesn't/hasn't spread.

So, I went with #2.

Today I go back for another follow-up with my surgeon to hopefully schedule the 2nd surgery. We couldn't do it on the last visit because of some concern around the fact that my voice wasn't back to 100% normal yet. Now, I have a cold, so it's even harder to tell for sure, but I'm confident my voice will be fine enough to get things rolling here. So... hopefully in a few hours I'll have a date to resume the craziness.

So... hi!!


----------

